# HDMI/HDCP error & audio/video glitches



## gwar9999 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hello folks,

In the few weeks since I bought an Edge I've noticed quite frequent audio/video glitches (usually on recorded shows). When this occurs there is no audio for a couple of seconds and the video freezes for part of it, sometimes there are parts of the screen that are entirely black for a moment. 
I didn't experience these issues on the Premier XL that it replaced. Have others noticed this on the Edge? 

Also, I was watching an Amazon Prime movie and when returning to LiveTV I started getting an error regarding copy protection over HDMI. This was present on both LiveTV and recorded shows. Anybody else experience this?

I restarted the Edge and the HDMI/HDCP issue was no longer present. So far I've had to reboot the Edge at least 3x in the few weeks I've had it to correct a couple of issues. I do have a replacement Tivo Edge that they shipped me since they said mine might be defective. I'm yet to install the replacement since it's a pain to configure all of the apps again and deal with the cable company to reprovision the cablecard. However, if these issues represent a problem with my Edge then I'll install the replacement since it's a bit frustrating.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

What Output Resolution are you running your TiVo at?

Consider setting it to 1080P only and see how that works.

-KP


----------



## gwar9999 (Jan 16, 2007)

kpeters59 said:


> What Output Resolution are you running your TiVo at?
> 
> Consider setting it to 1080P only and see how that works.
> 
> -KP


Thanks for the reply and suggestion. I had the default "Auto (recommended)" selected. I can see 2 1080P options: "60fps" and "24/25fps (pass-through)". Looks like you can only select the 24/25fps if you select the 60fps, so not sure if I should select them both or just the 60fps. I'll try 60fps first to see if it changes anything.

FWIW, I think the content from Cox (my provider) is 1080i.


----------



## crobjones2 (Jul 17, 2021)

absolutely have
I have an edge in which the hdmi cable must be unplugged and reconnected for it to output video


----------



## ehardman (Feb 18, 2004)

Many people have the same issue, including me. TiVo is aware and has done nothing.


----------



## crobjones2 (Jul 17, 2021)

they have done " something" 
they forgot about my issue, and when i called back again, decided my device was out of warranty and wanted to charge me
the best course of action is to contact BBB, if enough people complain - something will get done


----------

